# Soldering and gaps in track



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

I will be using flextrack and soldering 2 together for curves and putting power at each end of them. Then as much flex for straights as i can.
I read that a gap should be left for expansion so i assume that a joiner is used there but how much of a gap ?
Next question is the solder joint, can or do i use joiners there and solder them to the track sections ?


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

gaps?? i dont leave gaps, they may cause derailments.

most of use (i should talk about only me) but i use joiners then solder them, makes for better joints. joiners help to keep the ends at the same level.


----------



## Steve from PA (Oct 5, 2012)

I would not leave gaps. If you have large humidity or temperature changes you might need to have expansion room , but if your track is in a fairly constant temp and humidity area then no. I have a long (19 ft) layout in my basement and have no flexing issues. I have seen some where that is a problem (hot/cold in a garage). I soldered all my joints, however there are some gaps cut as it was originally set up fro DC. I have since gone to DCC but made no changes.


----------



## dagoof (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry, I'm a noob. 

Do you guys solder the top and sides, or just the rail joiners to make sure that the electrical connection is secure? 

Like the OP, I'm putting together a loop for the first time in a long time, and I'm thinking of using flex track cuz my old sectional stuff drives me nuts with so many bumpy joints.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

solder the out side of the joint ONLY!! NEVER the top.

use flux, it helps you solder faster so ties dont melt.

you can also solder the drops (power wire) to the joiners.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

wingnut163 said:


> solder the out side of the joint ONLY!! NEVER the top.
> 
> use flux, it helps you solder faster so ties dont melt.
> 
> you can also solder the drops (power wire) to the joiners.



This is how i was planning to do it. Its been years since i did a layout, glad i found you guys.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

There are some great videos on youtube that will show "how to" for a little refresher.


----------



## dagoof (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

One more concern is switch tracks. Do you solder them to the rest os the tracks. I was wondering because incase you need to replace a faulty one at some point then how do you swap it out.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Solder the turnouts only when you find a failure
in conductivity. That way you can removed them
for any repairs. But if you do, don't over do the
solder. You can undo it if needed.

Don


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

When making curves with flex track always solder the two sections of flex straight with the sliding rail to each other and then bend it and tack it into the curve with the sliding rail to the inside. This will make a straight (non kinked) joint in the flex on the curve.
Mike


----------



## dagoof (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for the tip.

Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for that suggestion fifer, i really didnt know there was a difference


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Ml-toys said:


> Thanks for that suggestion fifer, i really didnt know there was a difference


Yes , generally one rail is attached and one slides and the two sliding rails should be soldered to each other and vice versa. This really only need to apply to radius's.

Mike


----------

